# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box شفرة فك شفرة  Unlock Huawei G510 orange daytona

## mohamed73

فك شفرة  Unlock Huawei G510 orange daytona          

```
--------- 2017-12-19 16:10:07 ---------
SigmaKey 2.27.00 ADB: Direct unlock
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
^ Miracle Box ADB Interface
Version: Linux version 3.4.0-perf-gf909b34-00192-g498e5d0 (android@localhost) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Nov 21 18:28:15 CST 2013
Phone model: HUAWEI Orange Daytona
Android 4.1.1; Firmware: HuaweiG510-0200; Date: Thu Nov 21 17:57:40 CST 2013
Version: G510-0200V100R001C224B197
Baseband Processor: MSM8x25 U8951 BOARD
Version: G510-0200V100R001C224B197
IMEI: 868496017319501
Bluetooth address: 509F2779DC11
WiFi address: 509F2779DC12
Security area saved to "xxxxxxxxx\SigmaKey\security backup\0290155799\868496017319501_HUAWEI_Orange Daytona_HuaweiG510-0200_Thu Nov 21 175740 CST 2013.skb"
Unlocking phone...Done
Restarting phone...Done
```

----------

